# Churchill - Hidden clip?



## Bman40 (Dec 2, 2007)

How do those of you who turn the closed end CHurchills 'hide' the metal ring at the top of the clip?

Any tips would be helpful.

Barry


----------



## rangair94 (Dec 2, 2007)

There are some articles at the pen makers guild http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles.htm


----------

